# Your Parents and How They Affected Your Personality Type



## Later Days (Jan 19, 2010)

Queen of Leaves said:


> Oh I was more responding to Omar...sorry I don't use quotes sometimes lol
> I hope you didn't perceive it like "oh you're fussing about your problems...everyone has their problems, get over it"!...or something like that :mellow:


I kind of did. :laugh:
No worries though.
Sorry for misunderstanding.


----------



## Later Days (Jan 19, 2010)

Queen of Leaves said:


> Actually...I have tried to put myself into other peoples' heads before...like my sister who's an INTJ! I just like to imagine what would drive her to say or do the things she does sometimes! It's kinda fun
> 
> But I've always gone by the assumption that everyone has shit in their life no matter what


All my friends are ENFPS, but we all vary so much that'd it'd still be interesting. :laugh:

I think we all feel like the world is against our personal type, I think each personality just responds to it differently. The ENFP gets a lot of flack for being ADD/ADHD, supposed flakes, and too emotionally extreme. I think our E function let's us speak up for ourselves a lot more than our INFP cousins, so I can see the major feeling like you can't win idea for the INFP.
I wonder if the ISTJ gets a lot of shit for being a rule/clean-freak?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah...there are negative stereotypes for pretty much every type lol


----------



## hustina (Apr 15, 2010)

Waffle said:


> All my friends are ENFPS, but we all vary so much that'd it'd still be interesting. :laugh:
> 
> I think we all feel like the world is against our personal type, I think each personality just responds to it differently. *The ENFP gets a lot of flack for being ADD/ADHD, supposed flakes, and too emotionally extreme. I think our E function let's us speak up for ourselves a lot more than our INFP cousins, so I can see the major feeling like you can't win idea for the INFP.*
> I wonder if the ISTJ gets a lot of shit for being a rule/clean-freak?


Trufax, man. My INFP friend and I are so similar, and we both get flack for our weird stuff but while I've always been able to defend myself, she just takes it with a defeatist attitude =(


----------



## Later Days (Jan 19, 2010)

hustina said:


> Trufax, man. My INFP friend and I are so similar, and we both get flack for our weird stuff but while I've always been able to defend myself, she just takes it with a defeatist attitude =(


Exactly! My once best friend INFP doesn't really like to speak up much.
I love INFPs, but a lot (NOT ALL!) of them seem to be pessimistic. I've switched over to ENFPs. xD
The only problem is that they're really really huggy.


----------



## Jelouch (Mar 28, 2010)

Honestly? I have the feeling I would be a totally different person, if it wasn't for my parents. As a young kid, I was pretty much the way I am now. When my parents broke up though, I changed. I became bitter, I became sad. It manifested both mentally and physically. I grew fat, I was no longer taking care of myself, and I no longer appreciated spending time with others. I became the exact opposite, the POLAR opposite of what I am now.

At some point, after I hit bottom I realized what was happening to my life. I was only a kid - I still am young - but I could sense things were going wrong. I had the capacity to spring back to the top. 

So, in the end who knows. Maybe it was good that those two broke up.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

iudmunno who may oparents finlfuence dmy personalityn typea s i do0nt know my parents personality type


----------



## Kitten (Mar 28, 2010)

In general, my parents have hardly affected by personality type at all because I'm practically the completely opposite of them. :tongue: I suspect my mom is an INTJ and my dad is an ISFP (but I may be completely wrong with these guesses), while I'm an ENFP... and sometimes our mindsets are just so different, that I feel a bit alienated in my family because of it. ^^;;

But one thing about my personality that my family HAS affected has to do with responsibility and punctuality - as an ENFP, my natural instinct would be all "Procrastination! Play before work! Whooo! 8D", but with the help of my mom and my sister, who's personality is just like my mom's and she's like having a second mom in the house, I'm pretty good about getting all my homework done, maintaining a 4.0 GPA, and always arriving at places early - I'm ridiculously punctual, whether I'm going to school, going to a friend's house, etc. XD

But that's pretty much the only thing. Other than that, I still remain quite different compared to my parents. XD


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

I generally feel a series of small criticsm stabs from some people...

like... I cannot be in the world I want to live in.
that the world is a certain way, and the way I am acting doesn't belong in it.

I have been told this repeatedly, more or less.

but I also have some major communication issues with both of my parents.

but right now I am hungry.
so I am gonna eat.:crazy:


----------



## Slurzzz (Feb 20, 2010)

DanseMacabre said:


> My dad is an INFP and he has been very depressed my whole life. His negativity and sort of defeatist attitude has sort of taught me to be completely the opposite.


I have a similar situation. My mother has always had anxiety and personality issues which, when I was younger, affected me. She became severely depressed several years ago and it's helped teach me the importance of letting go of the past, learning from your mistakes and moving forward. Her sadness and anger at the world just enforces the importance of seeing the world as a beautiful place. Why let it go to waste? 
Alot of people figure being around someone who is constantly sad would make one a negative person. For me at least this isn't the case. Although the situation may at times be very emotionally draining, I am somehow still a very positive person.


----------



## aranae (Aug 9, 2009)

my mom is an ISFJ enneagram 2>1>6. She is codependent, pessimistic, and has low self esteem.

my dad is an INFP enneagram 9>3>6. He is calm, quiet and a typical "mediator" type 9. he has more self-esteem than my mom, but still not a healthy amount of it.

I learned that you have to deal with childhood trauma and abuse, otherwise you will carry it with you the rest of your life. both of my parents had an abusive parent, and I don't think they've ever 'come to terms' with it or gone to counseling. I have tried to get them interested in learning about codependency and how to heal but it seems they are too busy or just aren't interested. 

also, if you don't get self-esteem from your parents, you have to find it on your own, and that's a really hard task to do as an adult!


----------

